# if i go to maumme for the run



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

this sums it up


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

If you do go up there man be careful ... Wear felt bottom waders or else your goin to slip and fall in that freezing water... Also there is mass people and you need to be able to cast with the people next to you or you will get tangled all day and the people will be very upset... Just a little heads up it's not like fishing at most places


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

zack2345 said:


> If you do go up there man be careful ... Wear felt bottom waders or else your goin to slip and fall in that freezing water... Also there is mass people and you need to be able to cast with the people next to you or you will get tangled all day and the people will be very upset... Just a little heads up it's not like fishing at most places


Yea, this is why I don't go up there. Not only do people get mad at you, but then you start getting frustrated with yourself and then the fishing no longer is any fun for yourself.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

It's pretty crazy up there I live about 10 minutes away and I don't even go anymore 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Glad that I am moving. Too many ding dongs fishing the river. Takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

been there 2-3 times to fish, many years ago, now I go occasionally if I really need to get out, but I just watch, don't even take a rod ... what dipsey and flathead and buzz said, elbow to elbow with a bunch of idiots isn't fun


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

How about in a boat during the week? I heard that's the way to go.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

don't have one


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

No...the best way to do it is in a boat...on the reefs....screw that crowded river


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Combat fishing at it's best!!! That's the walleye run on the Maumee.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

9Left said:


> No...the best way to do it is in a boat...on the reefs....screw that crowded river


AMEN. Took my boat on the river once, never again. The reefs are 100x's better.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

For all you haters and Naysayers, Im glad a quite a bit of you feel this way and stay away. For the real truth, here goes. You don't need felt bottom waders. The only place it's very slippery is above the 475 bridge, which is the Jerome Rd access. There are a bunch of other spots to fish with more being opened to sportsmen this spring. Just take your time and watch where and what others are doing. Is it elbow to elbow? Yea, sometimes. Especially on weekends and when the bite is ridiculously good, but then its worth it. For the most part, guys up there are decent as long as you pay attention and get in a rhythm casting with the guys around you. And don't take 5 minutes to fingerfugg a line trying to untangle it if you get wrapped with someone else. The proper thing to do is just clip your stuff off and retie, it's way quicker for everyone involved. Just go with the mindset that you're gonna get tangled with guys sometimes, and your gonna lose some tackle. The best advice is to just watch what people that are catching fish are doing. Look at the specific type of water that they are drifting and try to mimic it. And the most important thing, most of your fish will be hooked from the outside of the mouth going into the inside. Yes, these are legal to keep. You hear stories of a guy who's "buddy" got popped for snagging and claims it was one of these. But I call BS. Ive kept thousands of Walleye and walked out with friends with thousands of others and have never seen an outside/in hooked fish be called illegal by a DNR officer


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Went up there with a few guys a couple years ago. We had a great time (socially) and everyone was really cool. The fishing itself was terrible and you couldn't pay me $10,000 to go back and fish like that. It's like a crowded paylake version of a river. There are 7 billion broken off lines to get hung up on no matter where you cast. It's the exact opposite of the reason I love fishing small rivers. Only way I would go back is if I knew someone up there to fish with that was very experienced with the run. And still then, probably wouldn't. There are a lot of options that are much better in my opinion.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Redhunter1012 said:


> For all you haters and Naysayers, Im glad a quite a bit of you feel this way and stay away. For the real truth, here goes. You don't need felt bottom waders. The only place it's very slippery is above the 475 bridge, which is the Jerome Rd access. There are a bunch of other spots to fish with more being opened to sportsmen this spring. Just take your time and watch where and what others are doing. Is it elbow to elbow? Yea, sometimes. Especially on weekends and when the bite is ridiculously good, but then its worth it. For the most part, guys up there are decent *as long as you pay attention and get in a rhythm casting with the guys around you. And don't take 5 minutes to fingerfugg a line trying to untangle it if you get wrapped with someone else. The proper thing to do is just clip your stuff off and retie, it's way quicker for everyone involved. Just go with the mindset that you're gonna get tangled with guys sometimes, and your gonna lose some tackle. The best advice is to just watch what people that are catching fish are doing. Look at the specific type of water *that they are drifting and try to mimic it. And the most important thing, most of your fish will be hooked from the outside of the mouth going into the inside. Yes, these are legal to keep. You hear stories of a guy who's "buddy" got popped for snagging and claims it was one of these. But I call BS. Ive kept thousands of Walleye and walked out with friends with thousands of others and have never seen an outside/in hooked fish be called illegal by a DNR officer


You may call this fun , not me, I'm not a hater as you have called those who don't care for this type of fishing . I would rather find a spot on the creek bank somewhere and maybe talk to a fellow or two about the fishing etc. but if I have to worry about getting into a rhythm of the way I cast to keep from hanging up on someone else then no thanks.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

It cracks me up how anyone who doesn't particularly like something nowadays is a 'hater'.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it me or has this conversation begun earlier and earlier each year? I enjoy the run personally, just like some people like black friday. I also don't have Walleye in my back yard so it is exciting to make the trip each year. Like everything a little common sense does wonders for everyone.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I know there are thousands of people that enjoy this run every year and I do like seeing the stories and seeing pictures and videos of it, but its just not for me when someone asks if I go I explain that I just cant get into the crowds and the elbow to elbow fishing, I just don't enjoy that. And I don't care to be called a hater just because of it.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

glasseyes said:


> You may call this fun , not me, I'm not a hater as you have called those who don't care for this type of fishing . I would rather find a spot on the creek bank somewhere and maybe talk to a fellow or two about the fishing etc. but if I have to worry about getting into a rhythm of the way I cast to keep from hanging up on someone else then no thanks.


I an understand and respect that. 75% Of the time im fishing beside friends and aquaintences who know what the deal is and we have a really good time. I will admit that there are a few days up there that you are surrounded by idiots who are hellbent of making you have a bad day. Most days, you can find water where you can fish somewhat alone. It may not be the best run, but you stand a chance of getting fish if you know what you're doing. It cracks me up the number of "locals" that will gripe and complain how they don't like dealing with it, which is fine. In reality, those guys that I know that live 2 minutes from the river usually have the spots within a spot all mapped out every day and can pick a limit in pretty short order


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

A boat in the river isn't any better I've been run into while I was anchored yelled at had people try to hit me with sinkers I'm always respectful and try to stay away from everybody but it doesn't seem to help

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

47dipseydivers said:


> A boat in the river isn't any better I've been run into while I was anchored yelled at had people try to hit me with sinkers I'm always respectful and try to stay away from everybody but it doesn't seem to help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea it's great entertainment to watch.When those runs start everything in Humanity,or close to it, comes out to fish.It'll keep you laughing all day.




Roscoe


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I've made the drive several times the last 20 years from Columbus and I have enjoyed the maumee over all. But After last year I am not planning on heading up there anytime soon. Took 2 experienced adults and 2 15 year old boys. The 2 adults said they would never go back. The two 15 year olds had a blast as they have never experienced anything like that. But, every time a grown man was looking to squeeze into a spot, they always picked that 5 feet between the 2 kids. Really upset me. I asked all the intruding adults if they really believed there was enough room there or if they jumped into that spot expecting the kids would not say anything. It really made for a bad day as this happened all day long. It really got old. The fishing can be fantastic but the experience can be pretty crappy.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I guess I would rather read about others experiences and try to imagine how I would react to others. When I think about it I know I'm better off not going


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I feel it's just a different type of fishing ... Yea we all like to wade creeks and catch smallies in beautiful scenery... But who wouldn't like to catch a ten pound walleye without getting a charter on erie? .... Anyways I just want to save trail break some time and money... I don't know the guy personally but from what I've seen and heard I'd say you shouldn't go there alone... It's not always like catching fish in a bucket


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

TB, here's the original quote from the movie "They Live".







...and, as an extra added bonus only if you act now!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The only time to fish the run is the first week of May when all the ding dongs have given up on it. Then there is plenty of room to catch and land fish without idiots messing it up.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> The only time to fish the run is the first week of May when all the ding dongs have given up on it. Then there is plenty of room to catch and land fish without idiots messing it up.



This is what I would recommend for those who aren't local. You will have a ton more room to fish and it will be less dangerous because the water won't be 40 degrees. I lived up there until a few years ago and I loved fishing it but like someone said I had a couple of spots where I knew exactly where I wanted to be because I fished it a ton in the summer as well. If you just wander up there for a weekend of relaxing fishing for walleye it is likely to be very stressful. Definitely fishing another couple people helps because you can carve out a spot and fish in rythym. If you fish it long enough though you will have the opportunity to see things that will blow your mind.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> this sums it up


I have an interesting social observation, not a flame, not pointing anyone out, just interesting.

Above is the original quote from Trailbreaker's starting post of this thread. He also had the Duke Nukem clip. He basically stated that IF he goes to Maumee for the run he's going to kick some A double S. I didn't see anywhere in his original post where he asked anyone for any specific advice, tips, tricks, when to go, etc. But yet, this entire thread had been nothing but unsolicited advice, opposing opinions and other mini rants about the pros and cons of the run at Maumee. Seriously, go back and read this thread from his first post all the way through. Please don't reply to this with the "well I assumed he wanted some information" excuse. As I said, just a very interesting social observation, I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I also know that in years past that Maumee bait and tackle has proven very valuable. They keep an up to date report on their website and if you call them they will tell you where the most fish are at. This is very valuable if you go Early in the run. If you are too far upstream you can catch a couple but if you went just a quarter mile closer to the lake you could have caught many all day long. As the run progresses the fish will be everywhere and this info would not be as valuable. I keep this in mind now if I go early in the run and I will call the tackle shop and find out how far upstream the bulk of the fish are. I also quickly learned to get to my spot an hour before the sun comes up and then wait for legal light. This way I have my spot for the day. If you don't mind crowds and just a couple of jerks here and there (most are not jerks) I would recommend it. If you love to fish it is something you should experience at least once and then come to your own conclusions. I think walleye is the best tasting fish and it is kind of neat to watch the mayhem unfold as the sun rises and the late comers are trying to get a spot.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Please don't reply to this with the "well I assumed he wanted some information" excuse. As I said, just a very interesting social observation, I'm going to leave it at that.

I assume nothing when it comes to TB


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I assume that if he does go ----- He Won't Fish


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just think tb maybe should think about going there to fish mainly safety ... And I don't want him.to be disappointed


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Hes never going up there, lol... I don't think TB breaks to many trails, unless its to the Hamilton dam ....


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

savethetrophies said:


> Hes never going up there, lol... I don't think TB breaks to many trails, unless its to the Hamilton dam ....


Ooohhh&#8230;he&#8217;s fished the Maumee before, believe it or not the walleye in his signature is from the Maumee. He didn't catch it during the run though.
I think he knows a place to get some really good ice cream up there, that might be the real reason he wants to go...
&#8230; Where can a guy get some good ice cream in NW Ohio anyway?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

meijer in bowling green dandrews... if you go to sandusky don't go on to tofts they messed my order up


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> meijer in bowling green dandrews... if you go to sandusky don't go on to tofts they messed my order up


I knew there was a story involving ice cream, I just couldn&#8217;t remember it&#8230;LOL

I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;d write off Toft&#8217;s from just one visit; ya never know, somebody might'a just been having a bad day. They have three locations.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Turtles


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

BMayhall said:


> I like Turtles


I hear Joe&#8217;s Sundae&#8217;s in Sandusky has some good turtle sundaes; or maybe Brown&#8217;s Dairy Dock.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

BMayhall said:


> I like Turtles


Just make that your signature line. Here's the vid link and you should put that in there too! LOL...  BTW, is that your brother when he was younger?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

9Left said:


> No...the best way to do it is in a boat...on the reefs....screw that crowded river


Agreed! That's what Carl and I learned last year.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I just came back from a one year hiatus just to advise the world how much I hated fishing Maumee. 

Godspeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Dandrews said:


> Ooohhhhes fished the Maumee before, believe it or not the walleye in his signature is from the Maumee. He didn't catch it during the run though.
> I think he knows a place to get some really good ice cream up there, that might be the real reason he wants to go...
> Where can I guy get some good ice cream in NW Ohio anyway?[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Just for Dan! LOL...


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

BornWithGills said:


> This is what I would recommend for those who aren't local. You will have a ton more room to fish and it will be less dangerous because the water won't be 40 degrees. I lived up there until a few years ago and I loved fishing it but like someone said I had a couple of spots where I knew exactly where I wanted to be because I fished it a ton in the summer as well. If you just wander up there for a weekend of relaxing fishing for walleye it is likely to be very stressful. Definitely fishing another couple people helps because you can carve out a spot and fish in rythym. If you fish it long enough though you will have the opportunity to see things that will blow your mind.


I remember fishing with you several times. I believe it was right after you came back from Alaska, If Im rember correctly. For a couple days in a row we fished away from the mobs and picked up our limits fairly quick


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

BMayhall said:


> I like Turtles


I've never really found turtles to have likeable personalities. Either they run away or try to bite ya. But I'm certainly all for hijacking this thread and turning it into an ice cream versus turtles thread. One vote here for ice cream.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Best of both worlds!!


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Best turtle viewing in the Cincinnati area: Sharon Woods. I'm pretty sure by my calculations the ratio is 7 per horizontal piece of cover. Snapping turtles are a bonus, typically leading to loss of tackle but rarely digits.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

How about both. Turtle soup with ice cream for desert.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I've eaten seemingly every wild food there is but turtle. Crayfish, ****, snake, alligator, deer, bear, elk, frog legs, liked them all. 
Is turtle good? For some reason I picture it being chewy...
BTW, VEGANS look at this--- http://www.agweb.com/article/plants-can-hear-pests-attack/ It seems plants can sense when they are under attack

I like all ice cream but mint.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Hampton77 said:


> Dandrews said:
> 
> 
> > Ooohhh&#8230;he&#8217;s fished the Maumee before, believe it or not the walleye in his signature is from the Maumee. He didn't catch it during the run though.
> ...


For context:
TB caught a walleye up in the Maumee a while back, he was proud of it, excited about it & told me the story. Later he talked about his experience @ the ice cream parlor&#8230;he wasn&#8217;t very happy about THAT at all.

Dietsch Bros. is not far from the Blanchard River, a tributary of the Auglaize which in turn is a tributary of the Maumee. 
Don&#8217;t know how the fishing is in the Blanchard but Dietsch Bros&#8217; website looks pretty good!!

http://dietschs.com/

Toft's (got the thumbs down from TB, but still looks good to me)
http://toftdairy.com/


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Reading a lot with this cold snap, love this passage from A river Runs Thru It by Norman Maclean...

"If our father had had his say, nobody who did not know how to fish would be allowed to disgrace a fish by catching him."


My favorite ice cream is razzberry


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I've eaten seemingly every wild food there is but turtle. Crayfish, ****, snake, alligator, deer, bear, elk, frog legs, liked them all.
> Is turtle good? For some reason I picture it being chewy...
> BTW, VEGANS look at this--- http://www.agweb.com/article/plants-can-hear-pests-attack/ It seems plants can sense when they are under attack
> 
> I like all ice cream but mint.


My mother has been gone now for quite some time God rest her soul, but she was the only person that would cook up everything I brought home . From crow, muskrat, ****, opossum. And she was the only person that fixed turtle that I ate. Of course I don't know how she did it but either in the roaster or kettle it was fantastic. My dear wife of 39 years has never or will ever humor me with the wonderful dishes my mother did so my turtle days are probably long gone unless I do it myself, and it's just not like what mom used to fix. Yes I think turtle fixed correctly is a wonderful dish.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I have never had it. My grandma cooked many of them way before I was born. She used to tell me the stories and I remember her telling me that turtle was good and that it had 5 or 7 distinctly different tasting meats in them.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

tripadvisor online has one way flights to Cheddi Jagan Intl Airport in Guyana starting from $414 one way!!! I for one would be willing to donate 50 bucks for TB a ticket if he promises to stay and explore the Essequibo River till he catches an arapaima and sends back weekly reports. I'm pretty sure we could come up with the cash to send him. That would beat the heck out of the Maumme. But I'm not donating a dime unless he promises to stay till he catches one...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Before I donate, just how far away is that place.?


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Dandrews said:


> Dietsch Bros. is not far from the Blanchard River, a tributary of the Auglaize which in turn is a tributary of the Maumee.
> Dont know how the fishing is in the Blanchard but Dietsch Bros website looks pretty good!!


I spent a lot of time fishing the Blanchard growing up. The Karg gas well is located along its banks (the well that started Marathon Oil Company) and the river was the subject of the classic tune "Down by the Old Mill Stream" by Tell Taylor. The river itself is similar in size to the LMR, but nowhere near the quality. Fish population is essentially the usual suspects, but there has been a lot of changes since I lived there. Flooding has become the norm in town due to irresponsible building in the industrial areas. Access is good on the West side of town out into the rural areas. Definately bank/wading territory, canoes and yaks would spend more time portaging than floating.

Let me know if you want to go, my parents are up there still. I'll buy you a scoop!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

oldstinkyguy said:


> tripadvisor online has one way flights to Cheddi Jagan Intl Airport in Guyana starting from $414 one way!!! I for one would be willing to donate 50 bucks for TB a ticket if he promises to stay and explore the Essequibo River till he catches an arapaima and sends back weekly reports. I'm pretty sure we could come up with the cash to send him. That would beat the heck out of the Maumme. But I'm not donating a dime unless he promises to stay till he catches one...


I'm sure all would donate so you and TB could go together.2 heads are better than 1.Look at the adventure of catching Arapaima with TB.Just watch out for the Bariku.They are plentiful.

I'll donate $20.00 towards your tickets.Who's next?




Roscoe


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in------ but I want a refund if TB fails to catch a fish


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> I'm sure all would donate so you and TB could go together.2 heads are better than 1.Look at the adventure of catching Arapaima with TB.Just watch out for the Bariku.They are plentiful.
> 
> I'll donate $20.00 towards your tickets.Who's next?
> 
> ...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> "If our father had had his say, nobody who did not know how to fish would be allowed to disgrace a fish by catching him."



I've always loved that line. I remember when I was 8 years old and my dad took me to the old movie theatre in Kenwood. It was across from the mall, where Old Navy and Dick's are now. I always think of that and my dad when I watch that movie or read the book. He's passed on now, so it'll be a memory I'll never forget. This has always been my favorite quote from Mr. Maclean's masterpiece. 

"The river was cut by the worlds great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of the rocks, are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs (our ancestors). I am haunted by waters.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I like turtles personally. Much rarer to find than ice cream.

Here is a turtle, co-angler and I ran across, burrowing down into wet sand. It's the coolest turtle thing I'v ever seen.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> tripadvisor has one way flights starting from $414 !!! I for one would be willing to donate 50 bucks for TB a ticket





Roscoe said:


> I'll donate $20.00 towards your tickets.Who's next?Roscoe





9Left said:


> I'll donate $20.00 towards your tickets.Who's next?


LUNIZ -- I GOT 5 ON IT: [ame]http://youtu.be/HSC9cgvtkRs[/ame]


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I think this stopped being a fishing report long ago.


----------

